
So this exists… a web tool to fight the loneliness - sazers
http://hipstersound.xyz/?tune
======
sazers
Probably for hipsters only

~~~
brudgers
Curious about how the audio was produced and if it was built to scratch your
own itch.

Also if it meets the guidelines, this might make a good 'Show HN'. Show HN
guidelines:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html)

